

YourCard – Business Card, Reimagined - yourcard
http://www.YourCardApp.com

======
citadelgrad
I like the idea but I think you need beautifully designed templates that will
give you a little more wow factor.

~~~
yourcard
Thanks for the feedback! We will definitely be adding better looking design,
so there is some wow factor.

